# Video beim Booten zeigen? - Theoretisch

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

mit dem mplayer kann man ja schon ein Video auf dem Framebuffer ausgeben. Ich hätte aber gerne das beim Booten ein Video gezeigt wird statt diese Meldungen. Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings ob man das irgendwie als rc-Script starten kann und ob das mit dem Sound funktioniert wenn die Treiber fest in den Kernel eingebaut werden..

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?

Der Sinn sollte ein "schöner warten" sein, oder eine Werbeunterbrechung, Tipps oder kurze Linux-Nachrichten ;)

Grüße

----------

## 69719

Naja, wer genug Zeit hat seine CPU neben dem starten noch mit decodieren von Videos zu belasten, der wartet bestimmt auch gerne mal länger.

----------

## avx

Ich wüßte jetzt spontan keinen Grund, warum das nicht klappen sollte, vorrausgesetzt mplayer ist entsprechend gebaut und zu dem gewünschten Zeitpunkt sind alle benötigten libs verfügbar.

Ich hab mal ne zeitlang das Duke-Theme während des bootens via initrd abgespielt, das lieft ohne Probleme.

Edit, zum Thema CPU-Belastung, ich würd mal behaupten, mit einem halbwegs aktuellen Rechner dürfte das keinerlei Probleme machen, da ist eher die Platte das Problem, jedenfalls tut mein i7 hier nicht wirklich viel.

----------

## Knieper

 *avx wrote:*   

> Edit, zum Thema CPU-Belastung, ich würd mal behaupten, mit einem halbwegs aktuellen Rechner dürfte das keinerlei Probleme machen

 

Macht es auch auf älteren nicht. Die meiste Zeit wartet die CPU auf andere Hardware...

----------

## musv

Na dann bastelt mal ein Howto.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Mag ja ganz nett sein aber wer rebootet denn heute noch seinen Rechner regelmässig? Ich nutze auf allen meinen Rechnern nur noch suspend/hibernate und reboot gibts nur alle 1-2Monate für nen neuen Kern. Mit suspend gibts wesentlich weniger Zeit zu verteiben und die ganzen großen Applikationen (firefox, acroread, ooffice ...) sind auch schon gebootet (im ram).

----------

## Necoro

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Mag ja ganz nett sein aber wer rebootet denn heute noch seinen Rechner regelmässig?

 

*meld* laptop-hardware kann kein vernünftigen suspend. und suspend bei PC ist ... obskur.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich Reboote auch noch "oft", Suspend mag ich eigentlich schon und nutze es auch oft, aber der hat hin und wieder auch Macken. Letzt hatte ich z.B. amarok noch laufen, hab suspend gemacht.. neu gestartet und mysql lief nicht wirklich. Auch hab ich manchmal das Gefühl das ein Speicherfresser sich eingeschlichen hat und dann weiterhin im Speicher schlummert. Normal ist hibernate schon toll.. Aber auch da gibt es ja die boot-sequenz. Blöd wäre mit dem Video nur die Länge ab zu passen. Aber ich schau mal was ich da so basteln kann.

----------

## avx

 *Quote:*   

> Blöd wäre mit dem Video nur die Länge ab zu passen. Aber ich schau mal was ich da so basteln kann

 Meinst du damit jetzt ein Video in der Länge der Boot-Dauer zu finden, oder das Video zu beenden, wenn die Kiste zur Nutzung bereit ist? Im letzteren Falle, einfach an local.start ein `pkill mplayer` anfügen.

Edit, zum Thema Reboot, ich nutz zwar meistens S2RAM, aber das funzt nur in ~70% der Fälle wie gewünscht. Mal geht die Kiste nachm Knöpfchen drücken an und direkt wieder aus und - wenn auch ziemlich selten - manchmal schmiert sie unrettbar ganz ab, folglich muss ich sowieso alles speichern & syncen, da kann ich auch gleich neu booten, was hier nur knapp über 30s inkl. BIOS sind.

----------

## musv

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Mag ja ganz nett sein aber wer rebootet denn heute noch seinen Rechner regelmässig?

 

*meld* ich. Suspend2disc ist bei mir nicht eingerichtet.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Mag ja ganz nett sein aber wer rebootet denn heute noch seinen Rechner regelmässig?

 

Ich, jeden Abend bevor ich schlafen gehe, tue ich meinen Rechner ausschalten. Nicht nur das, ich nehm sogar die Mehrfachsteckleiste vom Stromnetz weg.

Anders als meine Kollegen, schalte ich bei der Arbeit immer meinen Rechner und Monitior aus, bevor ich nach Hause gehe.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *schmutzfinger wrote:*   Mag ja ganz nett sein aber wer rebootet denn heute noch seinen Rechner regelmässig? 
> 
> Ich, jeden Abend bevor ich schlafen gehe, tue ich meinen Rechner ausschalten. Nicht nur das, ich nehm sogar die Mehrfachsteckleiste vom Stromnetz weg.
> 
> Anders als meine Kollegen, schalte ich bei der Arbeit immer meinen Rechner und Monitior aus, bevor ich nach Hause gehe.

 

Trotzdem könntest du Suspend2Disk nutzen.

----------

## avx

 *Quote:*   

> Trotzdem könntest du Suspend2Disk nutzen.

 Zumindest ich find es zu umständlich, dass mit einem verschlüsselten System einzurichten und bis zu 24GB schreiben und wieder einlesen kostet ja auch relativ viel Zeit.

----------

## pablo_supertux

was genau macht/ist Suspend2Disk?

----------

## Max Steel

Den RAM-Inhalt auf eine Swap-Partition (wahlweiße auch Datei) reinschreiben, alles unmounten und abschalten.

Beim Aufwecken alles initialisieren, die Festplatten mounten und den RAM Inhalt komplett zurückschreiben und dann sollte alles wieder laufen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *avx wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Trotzdem könntest du Suspend2Disk nutzen. Zumindest ich find es zu umständlich, dass mit einem verschlüsselten System einzurichten und bis zu 24GB schreiben und wieder einlesen kostet ja auch relativ viel Zeit.

 

Du hast 24GB Ram?

Du könntest vorher den Cache leeren, so reduziert sich die zu schreibende Menge.

Tobi

----------

## Necoro

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Trotzdem könntest du Suspend2Disk nutzen.

 

Bei meinem einen Rechner braucht Suspend2Disk viiiel länger als ein normaler Reboot-Cycle.

----------

## avx

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *avx wrote:*    *Quote:*   Trotzdem könntest du Suspend2Disk nutzen. Zumindest ich find es zu umständlich, dass mit einem verschlüsselten System einzurichten und bis zu 24GB schreiben und wieder einlesen kostet ja auch relativ viel Zeit. 
> 
> Du hast 24GB Ram?

 Ja und davon sind in der Regel 16-19GB belegt.

 *Quote:*   

> Du könntest vorher den Cache leeren, so reduziert sich die zu schreibende Menge.
> 
> Tobi

 Du meinst z.B. via `echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches`? Klar geht das, aber der Großteil des Caches geht ja auf meine arbeitsweise zurück und kommt nicht aus der Luft, foglich müßt ich nach dem Aufwachen den Cache ja auch wieder füllen - was bei den heutigen Plattengeschwindigkeiten selbst mit SSDs dauuuert - und bei der Menge an Daten kannst du dir bestimmt ausrechnen, dass das System selbst und die paar Apps nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fallen.

Dank mittlerweile zwei USVs ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, die Daten auf Grund eines Stromausfalls zu verlieren auch so klein, dass die Sicherung auf Disk sich imho gar nicht lohnt.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Der thread ist jetzt total OT das ist wohl meine Schuld  :Wink: .

Mit suspend2ram geht das Einschlafen und Aufwachen sehr schnell. Aber man braucht weiterhin ne stabile Stromversorgung um den Inhalt des RAM's zu halten. In einem Notebook hat man mit dem Akku sowieso immer eine USV dabei und Stromausfälle wären zwar für einen Desktop im s2ram ein Problem, aber wie oft kommen Stromausfälle vor... ?

Suspend2Disk macht den Rechner komplett aus aber man muss warten bis der RAM auf die Platte geschrieben wurde. Und beim Aufwachen muss der Inhalt gelesen werden. Wenn man den Inhalt komprimiert dann geht das Einschlafen/Aufwachen deutlich schneller. Während die CPU auf die Festplatte wartet hat sie mehr als genug Zeit zum Ein-/Auspacken. Ich benutze einen tuxonice-Kernel aber vermutlich ist die Kompression für s2disk auch im vanilla/gentoo Kern drinne.

Wenn viel RAM genutzt wird dann sollte man davon ausgehen, dass der Inhalt irgendwie wertvoll ist und berechnet oder von Platte gelesen wurde. Ich würde ganz pauschal davon ausgehen, dass man diesen Zustand nicht schneller herstellen kann als ihn sequenziell einfach von der Platte zu lesen. Caches sind nicht dazu da Speicher zu verschwenden, sie sollen den Rechner schneller machen. S2ram mag langsamer scheinen aber nach dem Aufwachen ist der Rechner wieder genauso gut einsatzbereit.

Wenn es einem immer noch nicht schnell genug geht dann kann man den swap auf ne SSD packen, vermutlich auch einfach auf ein software raid0.

----------

